# best case companies?



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

after wut i hav read, thermal take, cool master, antec, and aspire(only a few) make good cases. people say antec makes the best, but iv never had 1 lol. nething else?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

i am a fan of cooler master


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My roommate has a case from RaidMax. It's pure awesome. It's big, sturdy, and allows for good airflow. My case is from BCC (Broadway Com Corp) and I am beginning to hate it more and more daily. If I could, I'd get one from Antec, especially the Aspire series.

A note: Never use the PSU that comes with the case unless it's a reputable brand!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

My favorite has to be Antec.
However I do like the build quality of some of the Foxconn cases. They are O.E. for a number of companies like Dell, HP, Compaq, etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

I agree. Foxconns are easy to work with and I dont see often that their PSU's fail. We use a lot of TLA397's and DH-839's.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

kool. i hav an aspire and i admit that most of thr cases rnt that great. but the x navigator is good XD


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

MGE is built pretty solid but the power supplies are cheap.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

lol. how many other companies r ther? and the psu in som aspires is good

Merry Christmas!


----------

